# what to get?



## Jcappy21 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I am new to saltwater tanks have owned lots of freshwater tanks but i want to move over to saltwater but i want to do it right the first time get a big enough tank to keep the fish i get in for their whole life i Would like to do a tank around a Porcupine Puffer. What are good tank mates for this fish and what size tank would be best for him for his whole life and to house more fish than just him maybe a 240? or bigger? Could a bambo shark live in the same tank as a porc puffer? Please let me know what you think would be best to do I just want to base my tank around the porc puffer thier one of my favorite saltwater fish besides sharks. thanks alot JIM.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

a bamboo shark would need like a 300 to itself


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well if you have a 240, a trigger or 2, the smaller species. pinktail,bluethroat,crosshatch,sargassum.
Angelfish, and tangs amongs others.
First i would read up on what exactly you want as in tank. Then move to filtration, and water perameters. Heres some good stuff, and enough to let ya get a good grip on SW.
Welcome to the addiction.








http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

porcupine puffers are deadly (they have a chem called tetradi something). Try making a community tank with coral and cray fish and lots of clown fish. Those look really nice!


----------

